# best italian job search websites?



## chrisgreenlax

Hey everyone. Thank you in advance for any information. I really do appreciate it. I have looked on Trovolavoro dot it (I can't post web addresses here, I'm too new of a poster) and monster dot it

any other popular job seach sites that anyone might recommend? I am an EU passport holder as well as an American citizen

Grazie.


----------



## matzudaira

chrisgreenlax said:


> Hey everyone. Thank you in advance for any information. I really do appreciate it. I have looked on Trovolavoro dot it (I can't post web addresses here, I'm too new of a poster) and monster dot it
> 
> any other popular job seach sites that anyone might recommend? I am an EU passport holder as well as an American citizen
> 
> Grazie.


Dear Chris, there are a lot of job search websites where you can find a job. Just few examples (Job24) that is the site of the most important economic newspaper in Italy that is also the most read economic newspaper in EU, (http://www.antal.com/search/basket_thankyou.asp?session_id={EA6FE8F0-7478-420D-975F-7D4E072392C0}&page_number=1) an international site, (InfoJobs.it - Trovare lavoro non è mai stato così facile. Offerte di lavoro in tutta Italia.), (https://www.praxi.com/rpq/HP_Persone.asp?id), (Ricerca offerte di lavoro ? StepStone.it).
The point is that you should be more specific. What is your current position? What kind of job are you looking for? What is the level of your Italian?

I hope this can help you.
<snip>
Saluti


----------



## k98_man

Any sites with an English option?

Thanks


----------



## chrisgreenlax

*Grazie.*

Gentile matzudaira (scasami perche no so il tuo nome).

Thank you very much for the information. It is very helpful. I read 24ore regularly. The other sites are great, as well. I currently work as a Finance Director at a multinational company but want to get out of finance and into operations and senior administration. I do have an EU (Italian) and American passport, so perhaps I can find something with a multinational. However, it is not a great time to be looking for work anywhere, let alone accross the world, so perhaps I will have to keep my eyes open and will find something when things improve. My Italian is strong but I am not fluent. (I have studies it for 4 years, accademically). 

Hope you are well. where are you located Dubai?

Auguri.


----------



## matzudaira

chrisgreenlax said:


> Gentile matzudaira (scasami perche no so il tuo nome).
> 
> Thank you very much for the information. It is very helpful. I read 24ore regularly. The other sites are great, as well. I currently work as a Finance Director at a multinational company but want to get out of finance and into operations and senior administration. I do have an EU (Italian) and American passport, so perhaps I can find something with a multinational. However, it is not a great time to be looking for work anywhere, let alone accross the world, so perhaps I will have to keep my eyes open and will find something when things improve. My Italian is strong but I am not fluent. (I have studies it for 4 years, accademically).
> 
> Hope you are well. where are you located Dubai?
> 
> Auguri.




Dear Chris, my name is Francesco. Actually I'm not in Dubai yet, I've registered on this forum because an important Italian company offered me the opportunity to become resident manager and to run its branch there. I'm still evaluating the whole situation (salary pack, visa, school for the kids etc).

In Italy I'm based in Venice. There are many angloxason people working and leaving here and often they occupy high level positions (and not always their Italian is very good).
It is true that the financial and economic crisis is causing many troubles, but at the same time many other new opportunities are arising and international well eduated workers are always welcome.
I guess for you it would be easier to find a job in an English or American company that needs a resident manger in Italy. 

Try to have a look at these other sites: Michael Page IT - Mobile Site , Hays rappresenta ad oggi la sesta societa? mondiale nel recruitment specializzato. , http://it.fashionjobs.com/ .

<snip>

Saluti

Francesco


----------

